# Most enjoyable/satisfying part of cleaning regimen?



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

*What is your favourite part of car cleaning?*​
Claying paintwork14.17%Washing/drying paintwork28.33%Waxing paintwork729.17%Polishing paintwork625.00%Vacuuming/cleaning interior00.00%Cleaning/conditioning leather seats00.00%Cleaning wheels14.17%Other729.17%


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just finished cleaning and conditioning my leather seats, and found applying the conditioner really satisfying. :?

Just wondering what you guys and girls most enjoy?

Tom

I appreciate the potential geekiness of this poll!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

tomchap81 said:


> I appreciate the potential geekiness of this poll!


 :lol: Well im glad you do.

Id say cleaning the wheels does it for me. 

I like the final buff too.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Anything and everything apart from glass...detest it!

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Bodywork & wheels


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG I hate doing wheels. How can you enjoy that. Takes so bloody long compared with rest f the car.


----------



## dazzerTT (Mar 26, 2008)

tyre dressing does it for me.

Its like like the icing on the cake at the end!!


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dusting off at the end and standing back to admire :-*

Scotty225


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Anything and everything apart from glass...detest it!
> 
> Dave


ditto :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has to be the rest afterwards when everything is aching


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The admiring glances once it's clean and you drive it for the first time.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The first mouthfull of ice cold beer once completed.

I dont enjoy washing and waxing the car but I do like to stand back and look at the end result.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

When everyone who is filling their car up at the petrol station looks on admiringly at how clean you car is when you drive out of the car wash :lol: :lol:

(ps. I don't really go to the car wash!)


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

getting into the driver's seat and going for the first drive after the full clean, and feeling a bit smug about how clean the car looks...... trying to find that reflcetive window to drive past and admire my work...... 8)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

stu_tt said:


> getting into the driver's seat and going for the first drive after the full clean, and feeling a bit smug about how clean the car looks...... trying to find that reflcetive window to drive past and admire my work...... 8)


Oooh, i dont do that...


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Gotta be waxing that phat round ass.....

Detest rims and wheel arches

-p-

edit : quite liking lubing her ass too     (for claying)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

mines applying the tyre laquer.... it means im finished.... phew!

WD40 on the V6 valance aswell is quite satisfying


----------

